

templayed.js - The Fastest & Smallest Mustache Compliant Templating Library - Hirvesh
http://archan937.github.com/templayed.js/

======
Hirvesh
BENCHMARK RESULTS can be found here:
<https://github.com/archan937/templayed.js/>

BENCHMARK TESTS can be run here: <http://jsperf.com/mustache-compliant-
libraries/7>

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/10/templayedjs-fastest-
an...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/10/templayedjs-fastest-and-
smallest.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resources like
templayed.js. There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a
look if you're interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

------
michaelmior
I noticed after reading the repo that it doesn't support partials or
streaming. Still a pretty nice effort, but I suspect for many lack of partial
support is a big issue.

------
minikomi
Also, on the semi-ridiculous yet fantastic side of things:
<https://gist.github.com/1347239>

~~~
ericmoritz
not as ridiculous as this. <https://gist.github.com/969788>

------
digitalpacman
Sorta fails on the list example. The ul's are always displayed even with
nothing in the list. It's missing the template definition for lists.

{{#names}}<ul>{#item}<li>{{name}}</li>{{/item}}</ul>{{/names}}

------
hk__2
This is also the most unreadable one:
[https://raw.github.com/archan937/templayed.js/master/src/tem...](https://raw.github.com/archan937/templayed.js/master/src/templayed.js)

------
fourstar
Resig wrote about micro templating in 2008, and his code is much more terse
plus it'd be trivial to add interpolation for {{ }}.

Source: <http://ejohn.org/blog/javascript-micro-templating/>

(Tip: read through all the comments)

~~~
tuzemec
Used it for years. Not sure that something else can match its speed.

The only downside is the tricky debugging.

